# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Costes Económicos - Economía del Agua >  El pacto del agua incluye una subida algo mayor del canon doméstico

## sergi1907

El nuevo canon eleva al máximo la tensión entre el Govern y las compañías.

CiU y PP han acordado, en el último momento de las negociaciones del pacto de los presupuestos un incremento del canon del agua que pagan los usuarios algo ligeramente superior a lo previsto inicialmente. Es la compensación a la rebaja que experimenta el nuevo canon de captación de agua que deberán pagar las compañías de suministro. Dicho de otra manera: se ha cumplido la exigencia de CiU en el sentido de que si el nuevo canon de captación del agua que se introduce a las compañías se rebajaba como al final ha sucedido se elevaría el canon que pagan los usuarios. Sin embargo, el nuevo canon eleva la tensión entre el Govern y las compañías de suministro hasta niveles desconocidos.

El pacto presupuestario de CiU y PP prevé que el canon del agua doméstico subirá un 3% en los consumos básicos (el que afecta al 65% de la población), tal y como pretendía el Govern, mientras que aumentará un 12% en los tramos de consumo más alto, frente al 10% de subida que se planeaba inicialmente. "Ahora bien, este 12% no es el incremento final para los consumidores, ya que los primeros metros cúbicos consumidos se abonan a un incremento de sólo el 3%", dice la Agència de l'Aigua". El referido canon doméstico va a la Generalitat y sirve para pagar las obras de saneamiento de los ríos y las obras hidráulicas.

En esta negociación, los populares han conseguido al final una reducción el coste que tendrá el nuevo canon de captación del agua que deberán pagar las compañías de suministro. De hecho, este canon se compone de un doble pago: el gravamen de captación de agua procedente del medio natural, que se reduce un 20%; y el gravamen que penaliza las pérdidas computadas (diferencia entre el agua captada y la distribuïda, por fugas, agua no contabilizada por los comptadores, robos), y que se recorta un 30%.
Fruto también de las negociaciones, los impagos del canon del agua (que cobran las compañías y van a la Generalitat) deberán ser asumidos por las empresas suministradoras.

Los ayuntamientos estarán obligados a pagar el canon por sus consumos de agua potable (riesgo, jardinería, fuentes), pero la medida empezará a aplicarse a partir del 31 de octubre. "Se da este plazo para que los municipios tengan tiempo para adaptase y puedan desarrollar obras para usos del agua no potable para los usos descritos", añade el ACA.

Dictamen jurídico

Mientras tanto, continúa creciendo el malestar en las compañías de suministro por la aprobación del canon de captación de agua, del que hasta ahora estaban excluidas. Un dictamen jurídico de las empresas de abastecimiento destaca las repercusiones negativas que tendrá para la Agència Catalana de l'Aigua el hecho de que a partir de ahora sean las empresas de suministro las que persigan los impagos del canon y el IVA asociado a éste.

Como las compañías cobrarán el IVA con su propio NIF, la Agència de l'Aigua no podrá repercutir el IVA, como venía haciendo hasta ahora, según esta interpretación. Al no cobrarlo directamente, tampoco podrán repercutirlo. En Catalunya, este año se cobrarán unos 35 millones en concepto del IVA por el canon. "El ACA cobrará unos 35 millones; y esa será la cantidad que dejará de ingresar" dicen las mismas fuentes.

Y por lo tanto, el ACA y ésta es otra consecuencia "deberá regularizar al alza las cuotas soportadas en los últimos cuatro años en el caso del IVA soportado en la inversión en bienes muebles, y en los últimos nueve años, en el supuesto más frecuente de cuotas soportadas por la inversión en bienes inmueble", dice el informe. Según las compañías, eso supondría tener que pagar unos 100 millones de euros a Hacienda este 2012.

Réplica de la Agència de l'Aigua

Fuentes del ACA rechazaron esta interpretación de la ley. Las discrepancias evidencian una tensión inusual entre la Generalitat y las compañías de agua. "Continuará deduciéndose el IVA a través del canon a diversos usuarios (como a los industriales, por ejemplo, a los que se les cobra el canon directamente). Por tanto, no se contemplan los efectos de dejar de cobrar el canon y tener que ingresar 100 millones de euros a Hisenda, como se asegura desde las entidades suministradoras". "El gravamen que han de pagar las entidades suministradoras (el que hace referencia a la captación de agua distribuïda y a la no computada) también llevarà el IVA, que será repercutido por el ACA directamente a las entidades suministradoras".

http://www.lavanguardia.com/medio-am...domestico.html

----------

